# Synth V Problems - Crashes



## FC Rolls (Apr 9, 2022)

I'm on a 2019 iMac 10.15.7 with 32gig of ram & Logic Pro 10.6.3.
Synth V will play in stand-alone, but when I put it in logic, logic crashes!
It shows up in the list of AU instruments, but when I click on it logic crashes.
Also I can't seem to find how to save a mp3 of the song done in stand-alone mode.
They need a manual real bad!
I bought it with Kevin 4/6 or 4/7/22 from Dreamtonics after hearing the great demos on VI control.
I was hoping to replace Vocaliods which works.
Contacted Dreamtonics they got back but said they needed more info, I replied , maybe Monday?

Thanks


----------



## odod (Apr 10, 2022)

is it the latest version?? mine is ok here using Mojave and Monterey (macmini and Mbp) 
use the render toolbar to export the mixdown or each track as audio file
hope this helps


----------



## FC Rolls (Apr 11, 2022)

odod said:


> is it the latest version?? mine is ok here using Mojave and Monterey (macmini and Mbp)
> use the render toolbar to export the mixdown or each track as audio file
> hope this helps


Dreamtonics support gat back and said delete the scripts.
It worked.


----------

